
Purism and the Linux Kernel - marbu
https://puri.sm/posts/purism-and-the-linux-kernel/
======
neilv
I really appreciate this commitment to upstreaming to the mainline kernel.

So many great devices using Linux have become doorstops because (besides
closed drivers and blobs) the kernel was forked, or drivers dependent on
forked kernel, source disappeared, toolchain disappeared or was proprietary,
etc.

